
Linux Kernel Concurrency Sanitizer (Kcsan) - sohkamyung
https://github.com/google/ktsan/wiki/KCSAN
======
sohkamyung
LKML announcement [1]

[1] [https://lkml.org/lkml/2019/9/20/394](https://lkml.org/lkml/2019/9/20/394)

